# New car surprise - possibly!!



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, yesterday, we dropped off the RS Clio into Reno Lincoln for 'manufacturer's recall' that we finally got around to sorting.

While we there, we popped into the showroom to see if they had any RS Megane's in, not a prayer for a little dealer like this.

They did however have a Mazda dealer next door, under the same Pentagon banner.

So, in we pop and there, gleaming away was the new MX5 which I must say, is simply stunning in looks. The designers have excelled themselves there with the subtle changes on such an iconic 2 seater.

For me, if nobody as seen one up close just yet, the styling is like this, or so I think anyway in terms of looks.

Front end - TVR - menacing
Rear end - Z4 - just looks finished off nicely.
Side profile - Corvette - sweeping curves.

For just shy of £24k I think it's a lovely car, 2.0ltr Sport Nav in Soul Red.
It's not the Audi TT she wanted but for 10k less than the Audi, I think it's a no brainer if only on looks alone!

The wife fell in love with it, all we need now is for a dealer to give us what we want for the RS and we'll do the deal.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

the new MX 5 is a brilliant drivers car , we had a 2 hr test drive of the 1.5 at a mazda open day. my wife wants one , so the astra gtc vxr i bought at the end of june , i've been informed i have 18 months to enjoy it , then a mx 5 will be coming home !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Spent a half hour wandering around the local bmw dealers earlier and i might be tempted by a 320d touring. Not just yet but that looks like being my next car.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

mac1459 said:


> the new MX 5 is a brilliant drivers car , we had a 2 hr test drive of the 1.5 at a mazda open day. my wife wants one , so the astra gtc vxr i bought at the end of june , i've been informed i have 18 months to enjoy it , then a mx 5 will be coming home !


We never even contemplated a MX5 but after seeing one in the flesh, we were sold.

In truth, the salesman recommended the 1.5 as he said it drove beautifully for a 1.5 and it was a cheaper option.

I want to 2.0 solely for when I drive it, which will be rare. Also, the alloys on the 2.0 are just gorgeous. They really compliment the car.

Did the 1.5 feel pretty quick btw??


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

You change cars as often as I change my underwear 

Hope you sort a deal, should get a good price on the MX going into winter?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I followed the one they took for a tour of the country pre release and it looked cool, got a lot of heads turning but looked even better in the rear view


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

How are you getting on with the astra mac? Sorry to crash your thread...nice mx5:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If truth be told its a better car for what it's supposed to be than the Audi TT.

Amazing price really too, great buy.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> You change cars as often as I change my underwear
> 
> Hope you sort a deal, should get a good price on the MX going into winter?


I know Mike. I/We love the Clio but the MX5 really turned our heads.

I don't see the price coming down just yet as getting hold of one is not the easiest. We were told Dec delivery yesterday if ordered new!!



Kimo said:


> I followed the one they took for a tour of the country pre release and it looked cool, got a lot of heads turning but looked even better in the rear view


Agreed Kimo. That front end is quite menacing. They've done a great job restyling it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They are very good cars. We have a MK3.5 Kendo. 

They aren't that refined and a little loud for longer trips. Great in the summer with the top down and they really are fun without much power. 

Go along and see the Toyota GT86 too. It is the same kind of money for one of them.


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

They are OK for the ladies but it's not a car I feel a man can credibly drive, well not without looking like a hairdresser or your dale Winton or your in the process of a mid life crisis and can't afford the proper mid life crisis cars LOL.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Proper little car that.

Trying to talk the other half into one as we speak:thumb:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> We never even contemplated a MX5 but after seeing one in the flesh, we were sold.
> 
> In truth, the salesman recommended the 1.5 as he said it drove beautifully for a 1.5 and it was a cheaper option.
> 
> ...


oh yes its quick,going round B& C roads its quick, very stable, engine is so flexible , drop 3 gears and power through the corners , you really need to drive one, part of the route was the A1 , gave a R32 a shock , my local dealer has both cars in so going to arrange a test drive off the 2.0l , the car we were given only had 700 miles on the clock and were told to use it, so i did.
mac


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

warren said:


> How are you getting on with the astra mac? Sorry to crash your thread...nice mx5:thumb:


Hi Warren, loving every minute (VXRO IMAC)


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Cracking little car mate, for me it would be between that or a GT86, both look smart as 
Very jealous!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

AMG-A45 said:


> They are OK for the ladies but it's not a car I feel a man can credibly drive, well not without looking like a hairdresser or your dale Winton or your in the process of a mid life crisis and can't afford the proper mid life crisis cars LOL.


Who cares what others think, just buy what you want. ******** to small minded idiots that looks at me and thinks I'm a fool, life is too short to worry about fitting in.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AMG-A45 said:


> They are OK for the ladies but it's not a car I feel a man can credibly drive, well not without looking like a hairdresser or your dale Winton or your in the process of a mid life crisis and can't afford the proper mid life crisis cars LOL.


How can a man not credibly drive a MX5???

I'd have a guess that more men than women drive them. Although this is the wife's car/

As for not being able to afford a 'mid life crisis' car, what has money, or more to the point, our budget got to do with it or yourself?

An AMG it's not, if that's what you are referring to as a 'proper' mid life crisis car. I can't remember saying it was a mid life crisis buy but thanks for your pointless input all the same.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bungleaio said:


> Who cares what others think, just buy what you want. ******** to small minded idiots that looks at me and thinks I'm a fool, life is too short to worry about fitting in.


:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Did a bit of ringing around today and got Perry's to agree £22.5k on the Soul Red 2.0 Sport Nav. The best price by a few hundred quid compared to some, £1.5k saved on the current price at that spec.

£250 to secure the order and a 3mth build time. The Mrs was happy with that so it's a goer and we'll be signing up this weekend.

Looking forward to it's arrival in Dec, just in time for the ice and snow with RWD!! Not!!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Possibly not the build time but the shipping time if it's coming from Japan on a slow boat.

Small cars I don't think need masses of power. I used to own a MG Midget such along time ago now and that was fun to drive.



> Looking forward to it's arrival in Dec, just in time for the ice and snow with RWD!! Not!!


I have owned RWD cars for the last 15 years and never had any trouble. Don't prejudge just yet.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Possibly not the build time but the shipping time if it's coming from Japan on a slow boat.
> 
> Small cars I don't think need masses of power. I used to own a MG Midget such along time ago now and that was fun to drive.
> 
> I have owned RWD cars for the last 15 years and never had any trouble. Don't prejudge just yet.


I should've said, 'the wife is not looking forward to the ice and snow'.

A couple of the BMW drivers she works with have been dissing RWD cars in bad winter weather.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

A light foot and steady as you go. 

I have not tried winter tyres but based on my latest findings with my foot pump I have been running them a couple of psi under what I thought they were.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> A light foot and steady as you go.


This!

Some cars' all weather tyres are rubbish, BMW and Porsche to name two (manufacturers recommended tyres that is).

They are basically slicks which is why winter tyres make more sense...actually a better all weather tyre and a less heavy foot would do. You'll be fine. Any real wheel drive needs a little more care in the wet/snow anyway.

First time I've seen the new one, that looks right this time, nice looking car!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Did a bit of ringing around today and got Perry's to agree £22.5k on the Soul Red 2.0 Sport Nav. The best price by a few hundred quid compared to some, £1.5k saved on the current price at that spec.
> 
> £250 to secure the order and a 3mth build time. The Mrs was happy with that so it's a goer and we'll be signing up this weekend.
> 
> Looking forward to it's arrival in Dec, just in time for the ice and snow with RWD!! Not!!


Best of luck with the new car. One thing I would add is try a website called carwow. You will get a shed load of money off the car and even if you dont buy it through a dealer on carwow, you can use it as a bartering tool against your local dealer


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I saw a new MX5 on the road the other day. Looked gorgeous. I came close to ordering one earlier in the year but my RCZ R won out in the end. I would prefer it with a metal folding roof but I certainly think it will be a car I will own in the future.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> Did a bit of ringing around today and got Perry's to agree £22.5k on the Soul Red 2.0 Sport Nav. The best price by a few hundred quid compared to some, £1.5k saved on the current price at that spec.
> 
> £250 to secure the order and a 3mth build time. The Mrs was happy with that so it's a goer and we'll be signing up this weekend.
> 
> Looking forward to it's arrival in Dec, just in time for the ice and snow with RWD!! Not!!


well done , if i'd test drove the MX before buying the VXR , The MX would have been home instead off. So 18 months and counting .
mac


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nick-ST said:


> Best of luck with the new car. One thing I would add is try a website called carwow. You will get a shed load of money off the car and even if you dont buy it through a dealer on carwow, you can use it as a bartering tool against your local dealer


I'm on there, 5 offers in so far with the best being Hull Mazda at £22,769.

Perry's at Barnsley basically told me that £22.5k offer 'probably' won't be beaten.

So far, they are true to their word.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

For what its worth, this is a more driver focused car than any AMG Mercedes. Likely not a car on the road as poised or balanced, not tried one but the reviews on this speak for themselves and anyone that comments dross as previously mentioned obviously knows nothing about cars, that or they are not quite 100% on their own sexuality yet  

I personally am looking forward to Abarths MX-5 based 124 Spyder when it comes, should be between 180-200bhp, RWD, Japanese engineering with Italian style, now that sounds like a good combination. Until then, I will enjoy my Dale Winton hot hatch Abarth 595


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Starbuck88 said:


> Mazda MX-5 review (Mazda Miata review) - Carbuyer - YouTube


Watched that review last night.

Booked in for a test drive of the 2.0ltr on Saturday!!


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> Watched that review last night.
> 
> Booked in for a test drive of the 2.0ltr on Saturday!!


let me know what you think of 2.0 ltr.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

mac1459 said:


> let me know what you think of 2.0 ltr.


Yeah, will do buddy!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers mac,thinking of changing my Vx for one that's all. What sort of mpg are you getting?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

AMG-A45 said:


> They are OK for the ladies but it's not a car I feel a man can credibly drive, well not without looking like a hairdresser or your dale Winton or your in the process of a mid life crisis and can't afford the proper mid life crisis cars LOL.


Its because of thought patterns like these "many people" aspire to own a small compact sports car called an Audi TT, which for its purpose does nothing sporty other than 0-60, 0-100. It just understeers and looks pointless next to a proper RWD compact sports car.


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> Its because of thought patterns like these "many people" aspire to own a small compact sports car called an Audi TT, which for its purpose does nothing sporty other than 0-60, 0-100. It just understeers and looks pointless next to a proper RWD compact sports car.


No the TT is at the same level for me, well the MX5 is a tad more camp but not by much.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

warren said:


> Cheers mac,thinking of changing my Vx for one that's all. What sort of mpg are you getting?


PM sent


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Have a look at this review here too, Telegraph Cars... 




Comes out quite well! If anything, its worth it just to watch Rebecca Jackson for a few moments! :argie::argie:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Autocar did a feature in a recent magazine for most fun drivers car for £30,000.

Against a number of hot hatches, a Caterham, the GT86, Autocar opted for the MX5.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

JBirchy said:


> Comes out quite well! If anything, its worth it just to watch Rebecca Jackson for a few moments! :argie::argie:


Agree'd Phwoaaaaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

My second car is an MX5 mk3 and it's a total joy to drive (I'm sure the 2015 model will be even better)

Although it's going to be your mrs car nbray , one thing I can guarantee is you will love driving it. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well.

Had the test drive today, 2.0 Sport Nav and I must say, that's a nicely built car indeed.
The RS sticks to the road like glue but it's nothing like the drive that the MX5 gives you.

I've not driven a little 2 seater before but I can definitely see the attraction to this iconic soft top, a proper smile giver!!

The wife loved it too despite it's impracticality. Looks like holidays, that we love, will now be via train or taxi for the airport runs.

Order placed with Perry's Barnsley, salesman was polite, not pushy, professional and very very helpful. Price - £22.5k (I'll come to this in a minute). 2.0ltr Sport Nav in Soul Red with black leather. 3mth wait, possibly mid Dec but could be early Jan but we're in no rush as we've now got to sell the RS Clio.

Onto the price. Yesterday I popped into Perry's Mansfield as they had a VIP day on. Same car as above in there was £23.3k with an eager salesman. Told him we were having a test drive at their Barnsley branch at which point he pointed to the screen price asking if we had yet agreed a deal. I said not yet but the same car from Barnsley was £22.5k to which he was gobsmacked and said it couldn't be for the Sport Nav in Soul Red (£660 option paint).

When I said it was definitely £22.5k he just shook his head and said their screen price wasn't for budging as they can sell them all day at that price.

So, all in all, a cracking price on a cracking motor. Just need to get our heads around buying a soft top at the height of winter!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good stuff. 

We picked ours up in the snow. :lol: The looks people gave as we drove away. 

As it's RWD they are pretty poor in the snow. 

The low slung position is a good place to sit. It feels sporty, faster and you can feel more. 

I've found people have a real issue tailgating it though. That gets annoying as you feel small and the lights of many cars are right in your mirror. 

They are great little cars. We've not had a single issue with ours. The brakes didn't last long though but they were cheap. I'm sure discs and pads all round cost me £150 from ECP.

Enjoy when you get it.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers Kerr.

The driving position, as you say, is what sold it for me, oh, and the looks!!

It just feels right when you plant the right foot even at 160bhp. The lowish driving position makes it feel faster and sportier as you say.

Exhaust note is lovely, not to loud but it's a nice throaty sound.

Keyless entry, DAB Bose Media, Sat Nav, Heated leather, LED headlights and Bilstein Sports suspension finished off with gorgeous 17'' Alloys under a Soul Red shell, simply stunning imo.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations on your purchase nbray.

If you and the Mrs enjoy your mx5 half as much as I enjoy mine then you will thoroughly enjoy the fun it will give you both.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Is this for a cash sale or a pcp? Just interested as was in Perry's at Mansfield today looking at Mazda 3s


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

MX5's have always been cracking cars, my mother had a MK1 import for 13 years and it was a great car. I think the thing that's so good about them is they demonstrate why its not all about speed and power, you can have a really rewarding and fun drive in what is by modern standards neither powerful or fast !


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Convertibles are not about speed but simply enjoying the ride and pose ability


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tricky Red said:


> Is this for a cash sale or a pcp? Just interested as was in Perry's at Mansfield today looking at Mazda 3s


Hi Tricky.

It's £22.5 regardless of how we funded it.

We were selling the RS and then paying the rest by cash but they offered us 0% interest fee if we paid 50% of the balance - £11250 and £11250 int free.

We were looking at putting approx. £13.5k in from the Clio sale then the remaining £9k on 0% paying the mthly amount as the bulk of the cash would be better in our account earning interest.

The salesman told us to only put down 50% on the MX5 as it was pointless paying anymore than 50% as the balance was on 0%.

New offers are due out 1st Oct though which could be a 0% PCP deal and possibly a dealer contribution but they won't know until Oct.

If they do offer the 0% PCP though, our salesman will rewrite our order onto one of these as it's a better deal for us as it means the money we get for the Clio will go straight into our savings and we'll pay the mthly PCP payments instead.

BTW, no admin fees for PCP deals with Perry's. Oh, and Mansfield could not get anywhere near the £22.5k we've agreed on the MX5.

Try giving Andy Abdurahmann a call at Perry's Barnsley and ask him what's his best price on a Mazda 3, could be worth a shout??


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

That was cheap for the car, you did well. I personally know mazda car salesman (albeit at a mazda dealer down south). 

As some of you will know, I've been around mx5s a long time starting with a mk1 which I then modified quite a bit with a lot of rare parts and supercharger etc. I then bought a more grown up mk3. Whilst I enjoyed it I do think it was a bit duller than the mk1 but after a few performance tweeks it was a real fun, enjoyable, capable car.

Anybody says they are for women or hair dressers obviously have never driven one.... 

I chopped it in for a 5 seater as 2 became 3. I'm seriously hankering after getting back in another mx5. Even another mk1 (something I can take the roof off and have fun in. 

Personally, Id love a mk4 and will get one when Idont need 5 seats and a massive boot. They are perfect in every way to me. 

The only critism I've heard, around the mx5 circles, are the shoddy cupholders and some people have said they do feel small but comfortable inside. They are smaller than the mk3 but I can live with that. Others have said they don't like the z4 rear end but I dint see it as a bad thing. Quite like z4s. 

Also check out the front headlight style. Got a bit of GT86 in too.

Id have gone for the 2.0 too because of the extras like the bigger wheels etc. but I keep hearing the 1.5 engine is very sweet. My dealer friend says unless you are going to send it in for upgrades the 1.5 is reviver and wants to go better than the 2.0. He's got the 2.0 but is taking it to bbr for work doing.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> That was cheap for the car, you did well. I personally know mazda car salesman (albeit at a mazda dealer down south).
> 
> As some of you will know, I've been around mx5s a long time starting with a mk1 which I then modified quite a bit with a lot of rare parts and supercharger etc. I then bought a more grown up mk3. Whilst I enjoyed it I do think it was a bit duller than the mk1 but after a few performance tweeks it was a real fun, enjoyable, capable car.
> 
> ...


Hi Jon.

The original salesman told us the 1.5 model was all we'd need as it rev's upto 7k whereas the 2.0 only goes to 6k. The 2.0 is punchier in the higher gears and felt quite strong when I dropped it down a few times.

The cupholders do get mentioned in the reviews but I couldn't see any issue with them, you can move them behind you or have one in the passenger side, clipped in near the gearstick.

Taking of which, that gear change is lovely and short, coupled with the driving position, it's a 'smile' place to be when you're opening it up and having a blast.

The Skyactive Technology that Mazda speak of gives the car an equal 50:50 weight distribution and lower centre of gravity making it a great 'drivers' car.

On the price, he always said that no-one would beat it and actually said he'd sold another 2 for £23.5k that week as even that's a saving of a few hundred.

Of the MK1's you speak of, a mate has one for the track and it's just about road legal which it won't be much longer has he now has a trailer to transport it. He took him an age to find a 'good' one for cheapish money and even then he's had quite a bit of welding done on it. Around the track though, my lord, it sticks to the tarmac like glue, great fun!!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

We were offered a really good discount off the 3 that they had there but we just could not get the figures to work out. We were offered a lowish figure on the Wife's car (we buy any car would have beaten it by a few hundred) and there was no 0% finance PCP which was the kicker really as we had expected it to be on. So they were offering 5.9% APR which meant that the interest repayments were getting a bit silly over 3 years, pretty much negating the saving on the car. 

Would have been a brilliant deal for a cash buyer though. The salesman we dealt with was Oliver who was a nice guy and helped as much as he could. 

Your 2.0 Sport Nav will be great. The one in Mansfield looked superb.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tricky Red said:


> We were offered a really good discount off the 3 that they had there but we just could not get the figures to work out. We were offered a lowish figure on the Wife's car (we buy any car would have beaten it by a few hundred) and there was no 0% finance PCP which was the kicker really as we had expected it to be on. So they were offering 5.9% APR which meant that the interest repayments were getting a bit silly over 3 years, pretty much negating the saving on the car.
> 
> Would have been a brilliant deal for a cash buyer though. The salesman we dealt with was Oliver who was a nice guy and helped as much as he could.
> 
> Your 2.0 Sport Nav will be great. The one in Mansfield looked superb.


It's only 11 days til Oct mate so keep your fingers crossed for some new offers coming up, notably, the 0% PCP.

We'll be all over that if they do, then again, we got a great deal on the MX5 so I won't be disappointed if they don't do a 0% PCP deal.

I looked at that MX5 in the showroom, exactly the same colour, spec and engine that we've just ordered. Unfortunately, they couldn't get anywhere near £22.5k.

Beaut car though isn't it?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tricky Red said:


> We were offered a lowish figure on the Wife's car (we buy any car would have beaten it by a few hundred) QUOTE
> 
> Snap, stupid money for our minter RS. £10.5k :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Tricky Red said:
> 
> 
> > We were offered a lowish figure on the Wife's car (we buy any car would have beaten it by a few hundred) QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Yours will be a snorter matey. Soul red is a great colour. 

We were looking at plain white but then migrated to a pearl white. Shame that the dealer wasn't moving for the sake of a few hundred quid.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Update - Cancelled the order I'm afraid.

Basically, after a sh1te few weeks in which we've lost a very dear friend to the Big C and then losing our dog on Thursday and a few other crappy times we've decided to not commit ourselves to lumping nigh on 12k into a new car plus £300+ per mth towards the repayments on the balance.

Instead, the wife is looking at taking a cheap PCP deal similar to something like this http://www.centralukvehicleleasing....r_lease/64229/citroen/ca/10_vti_feel_5dr.html so that she has a daily for work.

She's then give me the green light to spend upto 10k on a BMW 3.Oltr Z4 convertible as I've always wanted a nice throaty 6cyl 'toy'.

Also just booked a trip to Mexico next May and treating ourselves to some home comforts etc.....

So, onto my next thread. BMW Z4 3.0 convertible advice please.........


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah, just looked at your other thread about z4s asking what happened to the mx5 idea. 

Oh well. Z4s are still nice cars. I always fancied one myself. Polished a few and they always look great.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

nbray67 said:


> Update - Cancelled the order I'm afraid.
> 
> Basically, after a sh1te few weeks in which we've lost a very dear friend to the Big C and then losing our dog on Thursday and a few other crappy times we've decided to not commit ourselves to lumping nigh on 12k into a new car plus £300+ per mth towards the repayments on the balance.
> 
> ...


Try to get the 1.2 Airscape, but more poke and perfectly happy on the motorway. 1.0 feels a bit underpowered.

They drive really well for what they are.


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

I test drove both and the 1.2 is a car nicer drive all round, especilaly on the motorway


----------

